# xX GLASS BEAUTIES Xx



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Hong Kong: Lippo Centre


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

HK: 2IFC


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

HK: BoC


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Paris : Tour Total Fina Elf


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Frankfurt am Main: Main Tower


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Atlanta: Peachtree Plaza


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Barcelona: Torre Agbar


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Paris: Tour EDF


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

Soufian, I must say, you live in/come from many different cities.


----------



## jammin (Sep 19, 2002)

Fountain Place - Dallas


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

@ WeasteDevil:
That are not al my city's 
I just posted some glass buildings that got in my head...the only Glas building in my city Utrecht(The Netherlands) is:

De Katreine(made by myself)


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Paris: Tours Société Générale


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

These are lesser known glass houses in HK









bigger version in the following thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212436
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211362


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London: 25 Canada Square









and

London: 10 Upper Bank Street


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

La Nacion Newspaper building, Buenos Aires.


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx (Jun 25, 2005)

i'm lovin it  ..and yea i neva knew paris had such beautiful skyscrapres... thanku )))) anybody posting more picx?? from new york, chicago or somethin like sydeney...


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

NY: Trump Tower










So far I know Sydney doesn't have tall glass scrapers.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

NY: Time Warner


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Kista Science Tower, Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

Buenos Aires

Catalinas Plaza


















Bank Boston


















Telecom Building


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Heres Manchester first proper skyscraper and its still U/C. Its topped out though.


rolybling said:


> From this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

